# χώροι εστίασης = eating establishments



## Baltazar (Jun 23, 2011)

Γεια σας. 

Πώς μπορώ να πω στα αγγλικά "χώροι εστίασης"; Ετυμολογικά και το "εστιατόριο" από το "εστιάζω" προκύπτει, να πω όμως restaurants ή υπάρχει κάτι καλύτερο;

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 23, 2011)

Eating establishments?


----------



## Baltazar (Jun 23, 2011)

Χμ, δεν ξέρω... Έχει να κάνει με την ηχητική κάλυψη διαφόρων εκδηλώσεων ("σε ανοικτούς ή κλειστούς χώρους εστίασης, συναυλιες, θέατρα, μουσικές σκηνές...").


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 23, 2011)

Γιατί δεν ταιριάζει το eating establishments; Outdoor or indoor eating establishments.


----------



## Baltazar (Jun 23, 2011)

Μάλλον αυτό θα βάλω. Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 23, 2011)

Ωραία. Και όταν μιλάμε για χώρους εστίασης, αλλά και μπαρ, καφετέριες κτλ που αποτελούν *τμήματα* ξενοδοχείων ή άλλων επιχειρήσεων, μιλάμε για F&B outlets (επισιτιστικά τμήματα).


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2011)

Υπάρχει και το _food-service establishments_ (περίπου Επισιτιστικές Υπηρεσίες). Κατά FDA:
bakeries, bars, bed-and-breakfast operations, cafeterias, camps, child and adult day care providers, church kitchens, commissaries, community fund raisers, convenience stores, fairs, food banks, grocery stores, interstate conveyances, meal services for home-bound persons, mobile food carts, restaurants, and vending machine operators.
http://www.fda.gov/Food/GuidanceCom...FoodDefenseandEmergencyResponse/ucm082751.htm

Άμα είναι για φαΐ, όλο και κάπου θα βολευτούμε...


----------



## cougr (Jun 24, 2011)

θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί, ανάλογα με το συγκείμενο και ως _outdoor/indoor dining areas_


----------



## cougr (Jun 24, 2011)

Μια μικρή διόρθωση: λόγω της βιασύνης μου, στην παραπάνω ανάρτηση έγραψα _outdoor/indoor dining _areas ενώ θα έπρεπε να έγραφα _outdoor(Alfresco) or enclosed dining areas_.


----------



## pontios (Jun 24, 2011)

Υπάρχει και η μονολεκτική απόδοση *Eateries * .. αλλά *eating establishments* είναι προφανώς πιο επίσημος όρος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 25, 2011)

Εδώ πάντως χρησιμοποιούν την αντιστοιχία *εστίαση <> dining*.


----------



## cougr (Jun 25, 2011)

Θυμάμαι που τον όρο "χώροι εστίασης" τον πρωτοσυνάντησα στην Ελλάδα με την έννοια του _dining areas_ σε ένα ξενοδοχείο (το οποίο είχε δυο τέτοιους χώρους) ενός γνωστού. Και έμεινε ανεξίτηλα χαραγμένος στο μυαλό μου (ο όρος), γιατί από εκείνη τη στιγμή όπου και αν πήγαινα εμφανιζόταν παντού όμως και με ελαφρώς διαφορετικό νόημα. Έτσι έχω την εντύπωση ότι με τον όρο αυτό καλύπτεται το _dining areas_ αλλά επίσης και το _eating places, food establishments, food courts, eateries, food pavilions_ κοκ.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2011)

Φέρνω στο νήμα κι έναν όρο που δεν αναφέρθηκε μέχρι τώρα — το _catering_. Στη ΙΑΤΕ λοιπόν βρίσκουμε:

*υπηρεσία εστίασης* = *catering service* [Reliability: 4 (Very reliable), Term Ref.: EP Establishment Plan 2010, Date: 07/06/2010], *restaurant service* [Reliability: 3 (Reliable), Term Ref.: doc.KOM(91)95, Date: 24/09/2003]
Μονάδα Εστίασης και Πρατηρίου για το Προσωπικό = Catering and Staff Shop Unit


----------



## pontios (Jun 29, 2011)

As the term εστίαση is also widely used to also describe accommodation .. such as Φοιτητικές Εστιάσεις ( dormitories) etc.. I'm thinking that Hospitality Industry or Hospitality Businesses which are terms that similarly cover all aspects of dining, bars, accommodation, clubs, hotels etc.. would equate to Χώροι Εστίασης.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 29, 2011)

Πόντιε, το accommodation έχει να κάνει με τις Φοιτητικές Εστίες — δεν υπάρχουν «Φοιτητικές Εστιάσεις».


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2011)

pontios said:


> As the term εστίαση is also widely used to also describe accommodation ...



No, no, no!

*εστία* = (τζάκι) hearth, fireplace, fireside | (fig.) home, hearth | stove, hotplate | source (e.g. of infection) | focus (e.g. of a lens) | centre (e.g. of an earthquake) | (football) goal | the hearth goddess Hestia (Roman Vesta). *φοιτητική εστία* (students’) hall of residence. *Εργατική Εστία* Workers’ Home.

*εστίαση* = (in Ancient Greek) feasting, banqueting, entertainment | public dinner given by a citizen to his fellow-citizens.
(in modern Greek) feasting, banqueting, dining | catering | focusing (from the verb _εστιάζω_).​


----------

